# where can I buy steel shotand wads for reloading?



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

I am starting to reload steel shot ammo. But I don't know where to find any. Can someone tell me where I may be able to get some? And also where can I get a reloaders manual for steel shot? And what kind of wads can I use?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

These are the guys to deal with:

http://www.ballisticproducts.com/bpi/1w ... unners.htm

This is the manual to use:

http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... r=00MSTEEL

Have fun and good luck,

Robert


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.precisionreloading.com/


----------

